# Penis Texting: Men In Their 20s. Why?



## Roman (Jul 6, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Why do men (it seems in their 20s) like to send me pictures of their penis, when I've specifically ask them not to? What is this about?
> 
> This is not guys I'm in relationships with. And nope, no one from the Forum. This is a kid who will claim "Hey. Do you want to see my penis? I hear it's great!". And I respond shocked and disgusted "Um. No. Validate yourself! You don't need my opinion!" Because I really think man junk is kind of disgusting if it's not attached to a person I'm in a relationship with.
> 
> ...


"Men" like this are *FUCKING DOUCHE BAG ASSHOLES* and have no respect for you, let alone themselves! :angry: I've never understood why guys do this. It makes me furious to know that someone (man or woman) would expose their genitals so *FREELY*. It is very clearly immaturity but like I said it's also a respect issue. The reason why it's becoming common in our societies today is because everyone (especially young people) feels _entitled_ to be a certain way. Entitled being a key word. They literally have no respect for your opinion and views because _their_ opinion is all that matters. 

Also, another thing is... most males (especially in their 20's) are being taught in the undertone of society that it's okay to be a heterosexual but also act homosexual or make female-like passes at a woman. Now, men _expect_ women to ask them out or buy dinner etc. I find that women usually attract men by their bodies and I've heard of the same circumstances happening with girls (sending nude pictures of themselves to get dates) and for females OF COURSE it works for the majority of men because the majority is shallow and "lacks class" as you put it. I've never actually thought about the reasons why "men" do this, but these things I mentioned are just some things I've noticed that may be related... or may not. 

Anyways my strong suggestion to you is, don't give that person your number/ stop associating yourself with them/ even change you number if it's a constant thing... You could even report something like that to the cops because you clearly told them NOT to do that and they did it anyway and exposed themselves to you; you being a victim in that situation! In my case, if I were your friend... I would beat the _shit_ out of that guy (or however many guys) that did that to you and force them to remember that you don't like that. But that's me :crazy: Sorry if I seem a bit hostile, but I'm appalled and angered by your situation...


----------



## Dallas (Nov 7, 2009)

Roman said:


> "Men" like this are *FUCKING DOUCHE BAG ASSHOLES* and have no respect for you, let alone themselves! :angry: I've never understood why guys do this. It makes me furious to know that someone (man or woman) would expose their genitals so *FREELY*. It is very clearly immaturity but like I said it's also a respect issue. The reason why it's becoming common in our societies today is because everyone (especially young people) feels _entitled_ to be a certain way. Entitled being a key word. They literally have no respect for your opinion and views because _their_ opinion is all that matters.
> 
> Also, another thing is... most males (especially in their 20's) are being taught in the undertone of society that it's okay to be a heterosexual but also act homosexual or make female-like passes at a woman. Now, men _expect_ women to ask them out or buy dinner etc. I find that women usually attract men by their bodies and I've heard of the same circumstances happening with girls (sending nude pictures of themselves to get dates) and for females OF COURSE it works for the majority of men because the majority is shallow and "lacks class" as you put it. I've never actually thought about the reasons why "men" do this, but these things I mentioned are just some things I've noticed that may be related... or may not.
> 
> Anyways my strong suggestion to you is, don't give that person your number/ stop associating yourself with them/ even change you number if it's a constant thing... You could even report something like that to the cops because you clearly told them NOT to do that and they did it anyway and exposed themselves to you; you being a victim in that situation! In my case, if I were your friend... I would beat the _shit_ out of that guy (or however many guys) that did that to you and force them to remember that you don't like that. But that's me :crazy: Sorry if I seem a bit hostile, but I'm appalled and angered by your situation...


Yeah, I know, right? Jerks. I'm tired of guys showing me their wieners via text message.


----------



## INFJGirlie (Jun 12, 2010)

Roman said:


> "Men" like this are *FUCKING DOUCHE BAG ASSHOLES* and have no respect for you, let alone themselves! :angry: I've never understood why guys do this. It makes me furious to know that someone (man or woman) would expose their genitals so *FREELY*. It is very clearly immaturity but like I said it's also a respect issue. The reason why it's becoming common in our societies today is because everyone (especially young people) feels _entitled_ to be a certain way. Entitled being a key word. They literally have no respect for your opinion and views because _their_ opinion is all that matters.
> 
> Also, another thing is... most males (especially in their 20's) are being taught in the undertone of society that it's okay to be a heterosexual but also act homosexual or make female-like passes at a woman. Now, men _expect_ women to ask them out or buy dinner etc. I find that women usually attract men by their bodies and I've heard of the same circumstances happening with girls (sending nude pictures of themselves to get dates) and for females OF COURSE it works for the majority of men because the majority is shallow and "lacks class" as you put it. I've never actually thought about the reasons why "men" do this, but these things I mentioned are just some things I've noticed that may be related... or may not.
> 
> Anyways my strong suggestion to you is, don't give that person your number/ stop associating yourself with them/ even change you number if it's a constant thing... You could even report something like that to the cops because you clearly told them NOT to do that and they did it anyway and exposed themselves to you; you being a victim in that situation! In my case, if I were your friend... I would beat the _shit_ out of that guy (or however many guys) that did that to you and force them to remember that you don't like that. But that's me :crazy: Sorry if I seem a bit hostile, but I'm appalled and angered by your situation...


 Roman I totally agree with you and everything you, but they aren't men they are boys only a boy would behave in such a crass and juvenile way. I have had young guys grab my breasts and slap my bottom, it’s horrible just because I have a large bosoms doesn't give you the right to touch me or that I want so moron groping me. They really think I am flattered, but I can tell you a boy like that I am disgusted with. In fact just for the record staring at a woman’s chest, I am simple not interested in a man who does that to me.


----------



## Roman (Jul 6, 2010)

INFJGirlie said:


> Roman I totally agree with you and everything you, but they aren't men they are boys only a boy would behave in such a crass and juvenile way.


Why do you think I put quotations around the word men?


----------



## INFJGirlie (Jun 12, 2010)

INFJGirlie said:


> Roman I totally agree with you and everything you, but they aren't men they are boys only a boy would behave in such a crass and juvenile way. I have had young guys grab my breasts and slap my bottom, it’s horrible just because I have a large bosoms doesn't give you have the right to touch me or that I want so moron groping me. They really think I am flattered, but I can tell you a boy like that I am disgusted with. In fact just for the record staring at a woman’s chest, I am simple not interested in a man who does that to me.





Roman said:


> Why do you think I put quotations around the word men?


I know I just wanted to call those boys out more.:happy:


----------



## Roman (Jul 6, 2010)

INFJGirlie said:


> Roman I totally agree with you and everything you, but they aren't men they are boys only a boy would behave in such a crass and juvenile way. I have had young guys grab my breasts and slap my bottom, it’s horrible just because I have a large bosoms doesn't give you have the right to touch me or that I want so moron groping me. They really think I am flattered, but I can tell you a boy like that I am disgusted with. In fact just for the record staring at a woman’s chest, I am simple not interested in a man who does that to me.


Of course you wouldn't be flattered. Far from it I'd imagine. You have a brain and class. Only a _whore_ would be turned on by a random strange boy (I used your word this time) feeling them up and meanwhile you'd have to watching them get a rise out of it. Disrespect is one of my pet peeves, especially when it comes to disrespect towards women. Call me old fashion but I feel like women should be defended in these instances. So many guys today are pussy's... they can't see past themselves, their "entitlements" like I mentioned before. Women can be just as imposing as men because I have had things happen to me such as vulgar/ crude remarks, groping in tight spaces such as subways (I had a women lay her body against mine and try to grab my dick once... I think she had mental problems!)... etc. But I tend to see it more in men than in women. Also, what is a woman going to do to me? I'm 6'3 and extremely muscular? What can a man do to a woman? A hell of a lot more than just harass them with sexy looks, groping, and pictures. It puts fear in a woman, unlike in a man. There's a responsibly there that most men take advantage of... All this is in a typical sense. As everyone knows there are exceptions to everything, but I mean mostly in general. Anyways... after my lecture on respecting females, let's now turn to page 65 to discuss... :blushed: 

I obviously have moral views about the subject...


----------



## INFJGirlie (Jun 12, 2010)

Roman said:


> Of course you wouldn't be flattered. Far from it I'd imagine. You have a brain and class. Only a _whore_ would be turned on by a random strange boy (I used your word this time) feeling them up and meanwhile you'd have to watching them get a rise out of it. Disrespect is one of my pet peeves, especially when it comes to disrespect towards women. Call me old fashion but I feel like women should be defended in these instances. So many guys today are pussy's... they can't see past themselves, their "entitlements" like I mentioned before. Women can be just as imposing as men because I have had things happen to me such as vulgar/ crude remarks, groping in tight spaces such as subways (I had a women lay her body against mine and try to grab my dick once... I think she had mental problems!)... etc. But I tend to see it more in men than in women. Also, what is a woman going to do to me? I'm 6'3 and extremely muscular? What can a man do to a woman? A hell of a lot more than just harass them with sexy looks, groping, and pictures. It puts fear in a woman, unlike in a man. There's a responsibly there that most men take advantage of... All this is in a typical sense. As everyone knows there are exceptions to everything, but I mean mostly in general. Anyways... after my lecture on respecting females, let's now turn to page 65 to discuss... :blushed:
> 
> I obviously have moral views about the subject...


Thanks Roman! *hugs* :happy: You remind me of my BF, he's a sweetie like you. I can't believe some woman hasn't snapped you up. :wink:


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

Roman said:


> Of course you wouldn't be flattered. Far from it I'd imagine. You have a brain and class. Only a _whore_ would be turned on by a random strange boy (I used your word this time) feeling them up and meanwhile you'd have to watching them get a rise out of it. Disrespect is one of my pet peeves, especially when it comes to disrespect towards women. Call me old fashion but I feel like women should be defended in these instances. So many guys today are pussy's... they can't see past themselves, their "entitlements" like I mentioned before. Women can be just as imposing as men because I have had things happen to me such as vulgar/ crude remarks, groping in tight spaces such as subways (I had a women lay her body against mine and try to grab my dick once... I think she had mental problems!)... etc. But I tend to see it more in men than in women. Also, what is a woman going to do to me? I'm 6'3 and extremely muscular? What can a man do to a woman? A hell of a lot more than just harass them with sexy looks, groping, and pictures. It puts fear in a woman, unlike in a man. There's a responsibly there that most men take advantage of... All this is in a typical sense. As everyone knows there are exceptions to everything, but I mean mostly in general. Anyways... after my lecture on respecting females, let's now turn to page 65 to discuss... :blushed:
> 
> I obviously have moral views about the subject...


I agree with you so much im sending you a picture of my penis.


----------



## Roman (Jul 6, 2010)

INFJGirlie said:


> Thanks Roman! *hugs* :happy: You remind me of my BF, he's a sweetie like you. I can't believe some woman hasn't snapped you up. :wink:


You're welcome and *thanks* as well! But sorry to break it to you, I'm only nice because it's online. No one has EVER called me sweet in real life. Haha. It would be more of a joke than truth. If you knew me in person you'd think differently. I wouldn't express myself so openly... and even if I did, you probably wouldn't like what would come out of my mouth. Actually, I have girls hit on me on a _consistently daily_ basis (to the point it's sickening and ridiculous) and until I open my mouth... they like me. For one, I'm very picky so that could definitely be a part of it! Lol. Let's just put it this way, I have _a lot_ of less than praiseworthy qualities. Unless I know you, honestly I'm not a nice person. I'm typically very cold, quiet, completely methodical, insulting (of course not sexually but everything else), and the list goes on forever! Lol. But thanks for the kind words. Out of curiosity, do yo know your BF's personality type?


----------



## INFJGirlie (Jun 12, 2010)

Roman said:


> You're welcome and *thanks* as well! But sorry to break it to you, I'm only nice because it's online. No one has EVER called me sweet in real life. Haha. It would be more of a joke than truth. If you knew me in person you'd think differently. I wouldn't express myself so openly... and even if I did, you probably wouldn't like what would come out of my mouth. Actually, I have girls hit on me on a _consistently daily_ basis (to the point it's sickening and ridiculous) and until I open my mouth... they like me. For one, I'm very picky so that could definitely be a part of it! Lol. Let's just put it this way, I have _a lot_ of less than praiseworthy qualities. Unless I know you, honestly I'm not a nice person. I'm typically very cold, quiet, completely methodical, insulting (of course not sexually but everything else), and the list goes on forever! Lol. But thanks for the kind words. Out of curiosity, do yo know your BF's personality type?


 Oh I hate for you to degrade yourself, not one of us is perfect. I don't believe you are cold just reserve and old fashion I feel, which I am sure the right girl will love. I can feel that you take things deeply to you heart, maybe you don’t express them to world but I can tell from your posts. Are you mistaking bluntness with insulting? I am very straightforward and sometimes I have insulted people and not meant to. To me you sound rather gallant toward women, which is awesome and refreshing. Well there is nothing wrong with being picky; the only way my BF got to me was kind of sideways by being my friend first. I fell for him first online just by exchanging PM’s; we would send these super long PM's several times a day. It was nice because I got to know the man first and his heart. You must be very good looking for girls to be hitting on you. I know that can of attention can be annoying when all you really want is that one person to have a true connection with. Perhaps online dating is best for you as well because she won’t know that you are good looking and you can get to know each first. I get the feeling you want a deep and meaningful relationship not a hot fling, so maybe that’s the route. He’s an INTP, which is not the type I am suppose to be with, it’s an ENTP, ENFP or another INFJ. You are a sweetie to me because you are so very gallant. *hug* :happy:


----------



## Trauma (May 7, 2010)

bionic said:


>


Hey look a yard sale... want to pick something up for you Bionic? I do recall you saying you broke yours...

Oh and my mobile does not have a camera, so I'm not an offender here Pink.


----------



## CrabHammer (Jun 18, 2010)

I suspect tooboku is correct that it works for shallow immature boys looking to attract shallow immature girls. Hey "The Naked Man" is purported to work 1 out of 3 times.

What I don't understand is how someone can take a definitively stated "No" and just do it anyway. I mean I'll fantasize about a woman fawning over my physical presence (including the cliche "she just can't resist my penis" angle), but I know it's just a fantasy and most women aren't going to change their minds if I just whip it out (electronically). That's even before considering societal things like how to act in public and interacting with new acquaintances.

But anyway, I suspect it doesn't even matter to them the number of people who find it disgusting or the number of times the strategy fails, but only that it succeeds occasionally.


----------



## Midnight Runner (Feb 14, 2010)

Man, I walked into this thread expecting there to be a talk about guys texting with their penises. I am severely disappointed in all of you.:sad:


----------



## rowingineden (Jun 23, 2010)

Midnight Runner said:


> Man, I walked into this thread expecting there to be a talk about guys texting with their penises. I am severely disappointed in all of you.:sad:


Actually, me, too.


----------



## CrabHammer (Jun 18, 2010)

Midnight Runner said:


> Man, I walked into this thread expecting there to be a talk about guys texting with their penises. I am severely disappointed in all of you.:sad:


Even with my own modest appendage, I would require much larger buttons to be able to effectively communicate via text message with my dick.

(I'm glad that I managed to make that relatively flowery, long winded sentence end with the word dick.)


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Dallas said:


> Yeah, I know, right? Jerks. I'm tired of guys showing me their wieners via text message.


Do they not realise that you're straight? You should just block their number so they can't do it anymore.


----------



## Seducer of the Homeless (Jun 14, 2009)

wow, i learned two things from this thread, well, actually THREE things...or maybe only two, i have since beginning this sentence forgotten the first 

anyway:

A) upon reading the thread title, i presumed it was real hip among the cordially endowed to press the keys on their phone with their johnson in order to send hilarious messages ('i tipped dis wid my dik' and 'lol mi cok is BIg' etc), similar in execution to nose typing or indeed, for the more daring, forehead typing - this is wrong.

B) there is a lower depth of ego and lechery than i had previously imagined....:bored:



i have learned much, my apprenticeship in Nihilism is surely done now...:')


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Why do men (it seems in their 20s) like to send me pictures of their penis, when I've specifically ask them not to? What is this about?
> 
> This is not guys I'm in relationships with. And nope, no one from the Forum. This is a kid who will claim "Hey. Do you want to see my penis? I hear it's great!". And I respond shocked and disgusted "Um. No. Validate yourself! You don't need my opinion!" Because I really think man junk is kind of disgusting if it's not attached to a person I'm in a relationship with.
> 
> ...


Umm, it' insecurity and males are insecure about their bodies. They consider you somekind of sexpert, and want proper validation from you.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Seducer of the Homeless said:


> wow, i learned two things from this thread, well, actually THREE things...or maybe only two, i have since beginning this sentence forgotten the first
> 
> anyway:
> 
> ...


LMAO! Can you guys type with your dick? Wouldn't that hurt? And I'd imagine that it would have to be erect, right? So I would hope your computer or phone really turns you on. :laughing:

Okay, first person to type their forum name with their member get a gift.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

oh i thought you meant guys that text WITH their penis.


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

TurranMC said:


> You know I was joking right? Also this thread sucks.


Oh, you were joking... give me a moment... *grabs laughing gas* hahahaha... haha.... ha... 

Alas, I was not joking in what I posted, the guy ended up a few teeth short and arrested.


----------



## Indigo Aria (Jan 12, 2010)

ThdeLuckyOne

^^Am I the only one who's done this?


----------

